
Apple Wins Strategically Important Micro SIM Patent - Pr0
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/12/apple-wins-strategically-important-micro-sim-patent.html
======
lostlogin
Why were sims ever made so big? Given that a pair of carefully used scissors
and make a standard size sim into the other 2 sizes. The standard one is
understandable (presumably there was no recognition of just how space
constrained devices would get), but the mid size one? Why go smaller without
going as small as possible?

Edit: Is patent related to the iPhone 5 sim? I'm very confused as I thought
that was a nano sim?

------
mtgx
So this is why they wanted so much to get carriers to use the micro-sim?

